# Miscarriage and Rhogam



## riloashley (Oct 23, 2008)

I am 7 weeks pregnant and 2 days ago I started bleeding. It felt and looked as if i had my period. My doctor wanted to run some blood tests before confirming that Ive had a miscarriage. Yesterday she called me and told me that my blood is RH negative and that I needed a shot of rhogam. I got the shot and since then my bleeding has lightened and my cramps are totally gone. Could the rhogam shot have stopped a miscarriage or is the miscarriage still taking place?

Ash


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

I've had many (13) miscarriages and am rh negative. the shot is just in case. if baby's blood is rh positive, it could mingle with yours anythime there is bleeding. then your body would form antibodies against rh positive blood, which means it could attack a future pregnancy.

rhogam has no effect on whether you'll miscarry or not. once you are truly miscarrying, nothing can stop it. almost always, by the time you miscarry, the baby has either died or hasn't developed at all (blighted ovum.)

It sounds to me like you might NOT be miscarrying. You need to get an ultrasound asap, there is a good chace you could see a little bean with a heartbeat. I had heavy bleeding and cramps with my 15 month old and my 7 week old. I truly thought it was over, the bleeding was as heavy as a period, with clots, and the cramps were awful. But both babies hung on and were fine. This could very well be what is going on with you. I sure hope so.

Sending you huge and good thoughts. I hope you can get an ultrasound and update soon, and I'm praying that your little bean hangs on.


----------



## riloashley (Oct 23, 2008)

I got an ultrasound the morning I started bleeding. The doctor said it looked as if it was too early to see anything, although at 7 weeks she should have been able to see something. I went this morning for more blood work. I will know officially tomorrow if my baby is ok or if I miscarried. Thank you so much for the support. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

I`m so sorry you are going through this







I didn`t reply to your thread as I don`t know anything about Rhogam. But please, update us on your result. What did the blood work results reveal?


----------



## momz3 (May 1, 2006)

I'm rh negative as well and bled during my last pregnancy and was given rhogam as well, however it didn't stop my bleeding, but it was just for precautions.

A friend of mine, she had 3 miscarraiges over the last 5 yrs, well during her 4th pregnancy FINALLY a doctor told her she was rh negative and gave her rhogam and since then she has had 2 successful pregnancies...

I'm not sure if there is a link, but I do know that your body can attack the babies blood cells if baby is rh positive.


----------



## june22 (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope everything worked for you! The waiting is exciting and difficult.I found out last week that i was pregnant and thought it may be etopic, due to my previous one in 92. I was in pain, but hoping that it was fine. After so many tests and probing, the fetus was in my uterus...i was 7 weeks. I am too RH NEG, so the gave me Rhogam. Later that night we got home and i began to bleed, heavily. 2 days of extreme clots and minor pain. the bleeding stopped all the sudden, no spotting. Now the pain is here. Rhogam is safe right? Does anyone know if my symptoms are normal?
thank you for your time


----------



## lil_stinkyfeet (Nov 12, 2006)

I am sorry for your loss..

I am rh- and got the shot after both of my miscarriages.


----------

